# SeaDek Installation Concerns for IPB 14



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Contours not a problem. It will also stick fine to nonskid. If your putting this on the floor then unless you rig is just butchered from the get go then its 100% do able. Not sure what you need to avoid in this type of installation..


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks After Hours 2, I was mainly concerned about the splatter paint, how it makes for a somewhat rough, uneven surface and how this would affect application, i.e. bubbles, etc. It would be easy to just call the mfr with this question but I wanted to know if there was someone out there that has actually used it on this type of surface and if they had any issues before I spend $.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've installed Hydroturf in two boats using the DAP red can contact cement. So long as the surfaces are clean and free from water and oil, Hydroturf with the contact cement adheres very well to non-skid decks and simple curved surfaces.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

It will adhere just fine. I installed it on my decks and poling platform. It looks great after almost a year.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Sea Dek will stick to asphalt. Congrats on the new boat.


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks Vertigo and After Hours2, I'm probably over-thinking it but I just wanted to be certain it's going to work properly. Now to decide on DIY or custom, seadek or hydroturf, and color! ;D


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Didn't see your posts Jbryan and IRLyriser before my last post, thanks for the responses, good to know it will stick and stay stuck! That looks great Jbryan, thanks again & I'll figure out posting pictures once I make a decision and install it.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Regardless of which product you get, do everything possible to pay the little bit of extra $ to get the 3m backing. Avoid constant moisture and chemical contact in any areas and you will be good to go. I've used the contact cement in the past to reattach lifted areas but that's about it. You'll be thankful you used the 3m if/when you decide to replace in the future..


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

You might want to talk to Brad at IPB if you can get a hold of him. He was getting ready to do Seadek on an IPB 14 when I picked my boat up a few months ago. I have been thinking about doing it also. Post some pics when you get it done.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

If you spill gasoline on or around a Seadek installation, make sure to clean it up thoroughly.  Even a little gas left standing.. even a tiny bit mixed with soapy water will loosen the edges if left to soak for any time at all.  However, if this does happen, Seadek can supply material to re-apply or you can use water proof contact cement.  Speaking from experience.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.castawaycustoms.com/contact-us/

Tyler is the only person I would trust to do a professional seadek job. Busy man he is....


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, I'll definitely go with the 3m, AH2, for easier install. Castawaycustoms would be a nice option if they were closer, but i think I can manage the template/install myself. Skydiver, I may shoot him a text, email, or FB message but I know that guy is busy and somewhat difficult to contact so I won't nail him to the cross if he doesn't answer. I think I now have the real answers I was looking for as far as adhesion. SurfnFishr, that's good info, I'll be sure to keep that in mind since I have portable gas tank(s). I will post pics once I get this done, thanks again everyone.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Yes, I'll definitely go with the 3m, AH2, for easier install. Castawaycustoms would be a nice option if they were closer, but i think I can manage the template/install myself. Skydiver, I may shoot him a text, email, or FB message but I know that guy is busy and somewhat difficult to contact so I won't nail him to the cross if he doesn't answer.  I think I now have the real answers I was looking for as far as adhesion. SurfnFishr, that's good info, I'll be sure to keep that in mind since I have portable gas tank(s).  I will post pics once I get this done, thanks again everyone.


That's what I did is my own templates then send off to Seadek then spend the extra money and get it back after they auto cad them back to Mylar. Once you check it again send them back and get the real deal cut and sent back to you. I think it's the only way to go.


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Agreed. I did just realize I jumped the gun and this will probably be the last step in rigging it to my liking and there are still a few items I need to buy/install prior to making templates. It's technically not lying and that's what I'm telling the wifey when she asks why I need all this right now ;D Now time to order some pp brackets & holder from Anytide, quick detach tm bracket, and decide if I want to keep the poling platform the original owner installed (came off a go devil mud boat) or try to buy one from Brad. Wish me luck


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Alright, I finally made up my mind and went with hydro-turf. Why? Mainly because it's cheaper - they had sheets of camo in the bargain bin. Anyway, wanted to get your opinion on mounting my QR bracket for the trolling motor. Which way would be better? Mounted on top of foam...









or mounted to deck w/foam cut out around the shape of object...









If mounted to bare deck, the supplied spacers will adjust the height of the QR bracket to the same height of the foam allowing the motor bracket to be secured more easily...









Thanks for any input/advice


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been thinking about that hydro turf as well. would be very interested in seeing pics after you install and hearing about your experience


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll want to mount the puck to the bare deck. If it came with spacers that's awesome. If you mount the puck over foam and tighten your bolts the foam will compress and the pin holes on your bracket will not line up.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's a 1756 G3 I did with Hydroturf:


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Got the turf cut last night and dry fitted. Glad I bought 5 sheets of 40x62 because I basically used all of it. Think its gonna look pretty good. Easy to cut but the edges were irregular so I had to square the edges first. Not a big deal but I didnt notice at first and as I dry fit the foam the grooves started getting more and more misaligned and the seams didnt line up. I originally was set on buying with the 3m already on it but once again I got cheap and decided I could do it myself so I bought 3m spray 90 and will hopefully get some of it layed tonight. Thanks CaucasionSensation, affixed straight to deck it is then. Makes sense and the spacers will add the height needed for compensating the foam. Nice rig Vertigo, I'm always thinking of what my next boat will be and I really like the aluminum mod v hulls. With that being said, 3 kids and a wifey, probably end up with a pontoon boat...but I'll hold out as long as I can.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> Here's a 1756 G3 I did with Hydroturf:


That combo looks awesome.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

That thing looks like it should have an M-60 mounted on the front deck. Cool boat.


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Too cool really & now I can't post anymore pics because mine seems subpar now....thanks


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Pics anyway...got first 2 pieces glued down. I think the hardest part was getting the first piece started and aligned properly plus if I screwed it up I have zero foam left to replace. Anyway, I tried painters tape, yard stick, tape measure, but what worked the best for me was eyeing it. Once I got the first piece lined up the other piece fell right into place. Instead of spraying adhesive over the entire piece and floor section, I just did a smaller section at a time and it worked out nicely and was much easier to manage alone.
First section lying properly and glued:








2nd section down:








This last piece of the floor under the rear bench will test my patience and glue skillz:








Foam precut to shape for my test tomorrow:








Lastly, I cut the edges at an angle for aesthetics:


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

How did the 3M spray adhesive work out? I've always used the DAP Weldwood adhesive in the red can, applied with a foam roller. If the 3M holds well, it sure looks like it would be a little bit easier, and price-wise, probably not much different.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

> That thing looks like it should have an M-60 mounted on the front deck. Cool boat.


I removed the chain gun and rocket launcher for these unclassified photos.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

im going to order the same stuff but probably go with the flat texture. i'm thinking of making plywood templets then using a sharp laminate router bit to give the edges a nice finished edge. yours looks great


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

The 3m spray seems to have the same success as the dap from what I've read across the net. I originally was going to use the contact cement but decided at the store to give the 3m90 a shot. So far, everything seems to be smooth and well adhered. I'm anxious to see how well it holds up and if I have any edges come up in the future, I'll use the contact cement for that. 
I have a router that I've never used therfore I didn't want to learn on my new foam but that is definitely the way to go for a nice finished look. Fortunately, mine turned out pretty good. Some angles aren't exact as others but I think I'll be the only one to notice. I would like to incorporate a foam ruler on my fwd and rear decks, say 5"-30" or something. Not sure if you can do it with a router, probably have to make a jig? I flipped over a small scrap and used a permanent marker on the flat side and it actually looks legit, just not sure how long it will hold up. I dont really need the ruler but thought it would be a nice touch, especially if you can use a router.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

> im going to order the same stuff but probably go with the flat texture. i'm thinking of making plywood templets then using a sharp laminate router bit  to give the edges a nice finished edge. yours looks great


If you go with a flat texture, get a darker color. I have done one boat in the light beige flat texture and it really shows dirt. It cleans up like new, but still a pain.


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

The floor is done, even that little crawl space under the bench. I'm starting to think ordering this foam without the 3m adhesive was the way to go. There is NO WAY I could've laid that piece of foam under the bench in one piece like I did if the entire piece had adhesive on it. Plus, all of the material is manageable until you spray the glue on, I don't have to worry about getting the entire sheet laid perfectly or make sure it's all square, I only worry about the first small section to get started. Waiting on the rear deck, got to decide if I'm getting the poling platform base narrowed first. Part of the front deck-waiting on trolling motor plug, and the tops of poling/casting platforms remain. 








QR bracket installed
































Bought plasti-dip for the shark eye nav lights and decided to work on the motor cowling, probably gonna do the rest later. Interested to see how long it lasts.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks nice  im definitely getting the camo like yours. how comfortable will the ribbed texture be on your feet? I may go that route instead


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Get it soon then, it's in the closeouts section on the hydro turf site. The camo was advertised as being too rich of colors/mixed incorrectly, but I cant tell a difference. Normal price is 79.99/sheet I paid 40 plus 3 cans of adhesive (30 extra/sheet if you add adhesive from factory) As far as comfort, it feels more comfy than the glass. I remember the grooved foam on a buddies jet ski and it was fine, provided extra traction too.


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Finished Hydro-turf install and couldn't be more pleased with how it turned out.
















Integrated my diy hand stenciled fish ruler on front deck
















DIY shallow water anchors, have <$35 in both 8' lengths
























Thanks to all of you who gave input and helped answer my questions on this project, I appreciate it.


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

> Finished Hydro-turf install and couldn't be more pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Stakes made of wood dowel with PVC T? Painted? How flexible are they?


----------



## COL_V (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice job ShallowGrounds. Did you cut around the TM mount or place mount on top of decking? Can't tell from pic.


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks tk and Col, the rods are 3/4" x 8' fiberglass w/smooth finish, no splinters yet. Got them off an agriculture website for 8.99/ea advertised for use as tree stakes. Shipping was just under $14 but still a bargain and they seem virtually indestructible. Used my bench grinder to obtain tapered point and pvc T for handle w/enough room to run lanyard inside the handle. Col, I cut around the bracket as close as i could get for a tight fit, same with the TM plug/receptacle.


----------

